# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Giúp vấn đề về main Giga G41 mới!

## giangnguyen9199

mình mới mua 1 con main giga g41 mới tinh về. nhưng khi lắp vào sử dụng thì màn hình chỉ nhấp nháy, mình thử cả với nguồn, ram, hdd mới tinh luôn nhưng vẫn thế. bây giờ mình phải làm sao?
ai biết xin chỉ giáo cho mình với. xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ

----------


## 4B1601

bạn phải chắc chắn là cắm chính xác địa chỉ và có thể bị lỏng chẳng hạn. nếu là card màn hình on board thì khả năng ram bị dính chưởng là cao nhất còn rời thì có thể do card. 

khi bạn khởi động nghe 1 tiếng bíp chứ?

----------


## Nlseo01

bạn test lại tất cả các thiết bị xem sao ,rất co thể là bị lỏng chân nao đó ,mình kũng dùng con này chẳng thấy có vấn đề gì cả .mà bạn kũng nên xem xuất xứ của main xem có phải thật là của giga ko . nếu đúng thì ko vấn đề gì đâu .

----------


## goldenfalcon

> mình mới mua 1 con main giga g41 mới tinh về. nhưng khi lắp vào sử dụng thì màn hình chỉ nhấp nháy, mình thử cả với nguồn, ram, hdd mới tinh luôn nhưng vẫn thế. bây giờ mình phải làm sao?
> ai biết xin chỉ giáo cho mình với. xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ


màn hình chỉ nhấp nháy nghĩa là sao có lên màn hình không
đưa cấu hình các thông số cụ thể xem
main mới tinh thì khả năng bị error do các bộ phận trên main là rất ít đặc biệt thằng giga thì càng ít
sự không tương thích có thể là vấn đề ở đây, điều đó được khẳng định nếu nguồn atx của bạn là đảm bảo

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

mình dùng main g41 và cpu e5500 lắp vào thì không chạy được. nhưng mình thử lấy 1 con cpu khác (pen 4, 3.0ghz) thì chạy ngon và con chip e500 minhd thay vào con main g31 cũng lại chạy được.
ai có thể giải thích và chỉ giáo cách khắc phục với. mình muốn lắp con e5500 vào main g41.

----------


## tindaica

> mình dùng main g41 và cpu e5500 lắp vào thì không chạy được. nhưng mình thử lấy 1 con cpu khác (pen 4, 3.0ghz) thì chạy ngon và con chip e500 minhd thay vào con main g31 cũng lại chạy được.
> ai có thể giải thích và chỉ giáo cách khắc phục với. mình muốn lắp con e5500 vào main g41.


bạn xem đầy đủ tên main mà bạn mua rồi vào trang này xem nó hỗ trợ những cpu nào bạn nhé
http://www.gigabyte.vn/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=2&p=2&v=7
nếu không biết cách xem luôn thì đưa cái tên lên xem cho [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

